# MIxing cyps ? / How many cyps ?



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi , is it possible to keep two types of Cyp in the same tank ?
Cyprichromis Leptosoma - utinta and mpulungu ?
I am aware that there is a risk of cross breeding/hybridinization ... I wouldn't be selling or trading any fry, could you see any other problems ? i.e. 2 types not accepting each other , fighting etc ? or is it generally just a bad idea.
On a second question how many Cyps should I keep in my group, footprint of tank is 48"x15" and 18" high, will have a group of small Xenos on the bottom and a couple of dwarf sumbu hanging out at the sides in the rock piles...
Any thoughts ?
Any advice on this would be greatfully appreciated :thumb: 
:fish:


----------



## cracks (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mix 2 different variants cause of cross breeding alone. You might not be interested in selling fry but say a friend come over and says hey nice fish. You give him a couple fry and now all of a sudden hybrids are out. I would say go with 1 region and try to get more males than females. That way you will always have atleast a few colored up and flashing.

As far as how many you can keep I think you could do 16 as long as there is plenty of spots for the males to claim


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

See you could not sell the adults either. Because you would not be able to ID the females with 100% accuracy.

I greatly fear I have this situation in my tank. I purchased some cyps from a hobbyist as pure fish complete with scientific name and collection point. And I even knew the original source of his stock...I thought. But some of them just don't look like my fish. :x

And they are mostly rejected by the original group in my tank (to your question about fighting). I'm going to do my best to remove the "strangers" based on who is rejected. Also in my situation, the strangers seem to have bigger eyes, so I hope that will help ID the fish I need to remove.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

kiriyama said:


> or is it generally just a bad idea.
> On a second question how many Cyps should I keep in my group, footprint of tank is 48"x15" and 18" high, will have a group of small Xenos on the bottom and a couple of dwarf sumbu hanging out at the sides in the rock piles...
> Any thoughts ?
> Any advice on this would be greatfully appreciated :thumb:
> :fish:


Question 1 Yes (but also see below about all male set ups  )

Question 2 Get at least 12. :thumb: As few as 2 males can work or a single male plus bunch of females. Breeding wise they do best in bigger groups and sex mix becomes less important.
If you want em just for show then all males could well be best. 8)
Females in communtty tanks are often harrased by males to get em to breed and can hold unwanted young for too long and get thin. Why have dull coloured females at all in a none breeding tank? If you want to keep a variety of types then all male is the way to go. :thumb:

All the best James


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

24Tropheus said:


> kiriyama said:
> 
> 
> > or is it generally just a bad idea.
> ...


Cheers James, when I was ordering from Mike he did advise that I can put a lot of males in, that way they colour up nice, the thought had crossed my mind with all males but didn't know if it was possible, I think I might just order a few more.
Once this tank is done I can start (AGAIN) looking into the Tropheus tank, best things come to those who wait ? :thumb: :fish:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Good on the Tropheus front, very good to look and prepare thoughly before you leep.
On the Cyps if willing to pay Mikes prices (not low but never heard a complaint by anyone who has bought em inc me and I am very hard to please  ) you could I guess waite tell him and match up with whatever you have already Cyprichromis leptosoma - Utinta and Mpulungu being two of the common collection sites. Almost sure for these common types of none Jumbos he can and will get whatever you want given a little time. :thumb:

Just looking at the price list now seems he has both in?
# Cyprichromis leptosoma Mpulungu 5-6cm Ã‚Â£11.50ea T
# Cyprichromis leptosoma Utinta 6-7cm Ã‚Â£18.50ea T (breeding)

All the best James


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

24Tropheus said:


> Good on the Tropheus front, very good to look and prepare thoughly before you leep.
> On the Cyps if willing to pay Mikes prices (not low but never heard a complaint by anyone who has bought em inc me and I am very hard to please  ) you could I guess waite tell him and match up with whatever you have already Cyprichromis leptosoma - Utinta and Mpulungu being two of the common collection sites. Almost sure for these common types of none Jumbos he can and will get whatever you want given a little time. :thumb:
> 
> Just looking at the price list now seems he has both in?
> ...


Yeah I ordered from Mike, LFS did get some paracyps in but only 2 arrived alive  and they could get a choice of leptosoma, including mpulungu and utinta, I wont quote prices but they are cheaper than what I am about to pay, I have bought from Mike in the past and I am about to again, think the cyps I will be getting will be a bit gigger than LFS stock, probably better condition also.
I will ask for another 4 , that will take the number in the order up to 12 (6M/6F?) ? , I upped the number of Xeno from 3 to 7 :drooling: 
As for the Tropheus I abandoned the purchse of the Rena450  , she who must be obeyed didn't want it  , I will order 60x18x18 from ND :drooling: 
Can't wait to get some pics up for you, Mike is going to do a deal on the Dubs, was going for Maswa but the Kigoma are going a bit cheaper :dancing: :fish:


----------

